# Foremost....



## Pedalin Past (Jan 21, 2017)

Another one saved from the scrapyard....


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 21, 2017)

you just need to do the bath on it.
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=351132


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 24, 2017)

Very Cool Save.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> you just need to do the bath on it.
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?i.d.=351132



Link no bueno. OA bath?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 24, 2017)

yeah, not sure what happened?
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=351132


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2017)

People will fight to the death over the parts on that!


----------



## vuniw (Jan 25, 2017)

Great save! I would love to own a Murray Eliminator some day.


----------

